

How much equity did you give to first generation-hire engineers (non-founders)? - neo

Hi, all!  Would appreciate your guidance: We're looking for examples of pre-investment equity compensation ranges for first-hire senior &#38; mid-level developers (one is coming in as a Director of Engineering from another startup, the other is senior front-end Flash/Flex/Actionscript guru).  These would be initial "first-generation" hires, joining the co-founders.  I know this will also depend on the balance between cash comp &#38; equity, but let's assume market-standard cash comp is implied.  Thanks!
======
epi0Bauqu
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=73674>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=61120>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=47763>

------
bigtoga
Okay - first question, after reading the links presented, is "Are you sold on
giving them equity or are you considering paying them straight salary?"

~~~
neo
In addition, we would be offering market-rate base salary, which is a bit
easier to find benchmarks for. The first link was very helpful, however, it
didn't seem to include a discussion around ranges of equity for such roles at
such a stage, i.e., pre-investment. I've seen some other blog postings on the
subject but for post-investment, Series A-stage.

If there are others that have suggestions or data points, they're most
welcome! Thanks!

